# Drying & hardening CP soap



## Ann Mary

I'm sure I've read SOMEWHERE that CP soap can be dried in the dehydrator on low ...then it doesn't have to have the 3 week curing process...but I can't find it anywhere! Anyone out there know about that? I have an Excaliber dryer and have it set on the lowest setting.... is this ok and for how long??? 
And, what else can I add to my soap to make it a bit harder to last longer? I'm using beeswax now,...just upped the amount to "3 ice cubes worth' per 5# batch of soap...and I use coconut oil, olive oil, safflower oil and lard in the recipe. But I'd like to make it last a bit longer if possible and I don't want to remill it. Thanks!


----------



## Ann Mary

Anyone????


----------



## morgansrgr8

I think a dehydrator gives off to much heat. You might melt your soap. I have heard that putting your soap in a room with a dehumidifier takes out the moisture a bit faster. Don't quote me on that tho. LOL Been a long time since I made some serious soap. Just getting back into it myself and in the 6 or so years had my first volcano. What an adrenaline rush to get that cleaned up and not get burned. 

Linda


----------



## Seagrape

I've read that the dehydrator even on low is still to hot for soap. Maybe you could put it near a heat source such as the stove, furnace or radiant heater but I wouldn't take a chance on a dehydrator. As for dehumidifiers I think some soapmakers put their fresh soaps in a room with a dehumidifier going but those things pull a lot of electricity (I think). There is much discussion about what makes for a "full cure" but I've found that just letting it dry out and harden on its own is still the best way.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Decrease the liquid amount you're using to get your soaps harder faster.

With coconut oil, olive oil, safflower oil and lard you should have a very hard bar.

What percentage of liquid to oils used are using in your recipe??


----------



## Ann Mary

Cyndi, I am using one of your recipes you had posted a few years back. I LOVE the recipe but want it harder. I will try cutting back on the water ...and I guess I'll leave the door open on the dehydrator to help speed the drying as well....Thanks all!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

One of the 3# recipes on my website?


> 14 oz. olive oil
> 14 oz. coconut oil
> 14 oz. Lard
> 6 oz. Sunflower Seed
> 16 oz. cold water
> 6.7 oz. lye crystals



This should harden up pretty fast and be ready to go in 4-6 weeks


----------



## Ann Mary

Well, what I am trying to say is I want to make the bar harder to LAST longer in the shower. I have one particular customer that says she LOVES my soap....but that they don't last long enough. So, what can I do to make them last longer??? Yes, that's the recipe but I've added in some beeswax.....also, another question if you don't mind: am I able to somehow melt down a batch to add in more EO if I wanted to??? If so, how would I go about that. Thanks so much!


----------



## Gailann Schrader

you can also use oo or tallow to make it harder.

and to rebatch? Fairly easy but will make your soap look different.

grate it, put it in a crockpot, add some milk, cook until ready and add in the eo/fo desired.

Try The Dish Forum...

http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/

become a member, it's free. Really.

I WOULDN'T use the dehydrator. It'll permanently smell like your soap. More than likely. I use an unheated garage and it cures the soap nicely.


----------

